# legality of peptides



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Right guys need to verify some information for a friend . He has set up a website that is yet to go live , He sells or plans to sell all peptides and has regualr quality stock coming in (not chinese peptides) with certificates of analysis on everything . It will be in the Uk and will take card payments . Is this legal if it is clearly stated for research purposes and advertised in no way shape or form for human use . He also plans on getting an import license as everything comes from the USA and paying taxes so everything will be legal and above board and if so will give a genuine cheap source for all to get their peptides who i can vouch for 100% .

Jacko.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

As long as it isn't a controlled substance and all is clearly stated for research purposes, I don't think he will have a problem


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

As long as you can vouch for "your friend", those 77 posts carry a lot of weight :lol:

Good effort though buddy :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is US Peptide Supply isn't it? And afaik yes it is, but 'your friend' maybe should be sure if he wants to be legit.

There's a site called Just answer.com or something which gives you access to a lawyer, allegedly.

There is a lawyer on here, but I think its only crim law he deals with.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

I compete in two feds in the UK ninj so I dont think it would be of interest for me to be doing it myself it genuinely is for a friend and a fair few on here know me personally off the forums, so I wouldn't be promoting any crap and yes I do have an interest in it ....because i buy peptides through him all the time and I would love to see him do well off this


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i doubt anyone would even bother trying to bust him... they are not exactly meow meow are they


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Keep us posted here dude. Dbaird....what does meow meow mean...havent heard that before.

Sussed it Dbaird...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if its something that you inject, you need a licence to sell it..


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats the issue though aus , Due to it been a research chemical you arn't telling anyone how to use or its intended use ... thats down to them . Administration is their own option no matter how blatant it is that all products are injected nothing states this and the drug is a research chemical . This is why me and him are finding it particuarly difficult to find out the legaility on the distribution of these products.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> Thats the issue though aus , Due to it been a research chemical you arn't telling anyone how to use or its intended use ... thats down to them . Administration is their own option no matter how blatant it is that all products are injected nothing states this and the drug is a research chemical . This is why me and him are finding it particuarly difficult to find out the legaility on the distribution of these products.


yeah its a grey area......

Synthetek industries sell syntherol as "posing oil" even though the top has a screw lid, but the middle of the screw lid is a rubber stopper/multi use vial for needles...


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Well its up and running guys . He has all in stock and he's just taking the risk ... we've both scowled the internet for hours and asked the advice of several solicitors ... no one can give us a definitive answer. So im guessing if it is illegal he will be told by the relevent authorities and asked to take it down . As far as were both concerned its purerly for research and it will give people in the uk a genuine source for these products.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Marinejacko said:


> Well its up and running guys . He has all in stock and he's just taking the risk ... we've both scowled the internet for hours and asked the advice of several solicitors ... no one can give us a definitive answer. So im guessing if it is illegal he will be told by the relevent authorities and asked to take it down . As far as were both concerned its purerly for research and it will give people in the uk a genuine source for these products.


So whats the site?


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

MOds am i able to post the site name ? Wont bother till you say its ok .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

The UK has had genuine sources for peptides for a long time now. Ive used peptidesuk for a while and most of us have just imported straight from the USA with no problems. Seems like a bad business to get into, especially as your worried about the law. You know how this country is, no doubt they will soon be picked up on and made illegal.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously what can this new site give that we can't get already? Just because they say they're made in the US, doesn't really mean alot.

They could actually be a Chinese base, or whatever is used, then produced in america; & everybody says their Peps are '98.6%' pure.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Seriously what can this new site give that we can't get already? Just because they say they're made in the US, doesn't really mean alot.
> 
> They could actually be a Chinese base, or whatever is used, then produced in america; & everybody says their Peps are '98.6%' pure.


Couldn't agree more. Most of the US based sites will probably source from china.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Quality , no worries of not receiving your package, cheaper prices and a good selection of products that cant be advertised through the website at good prices .Look ... i may be been biased as lets face it hes one of my good pals but I'm not that bothered about the overall success of it im just telling you that there is a variety of products available at good competetive prices and certificates are sent to show that ist is sourced from proper labs not chinese


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> Quality , no worries of not receiving your package, cheaper prices and a *good selection of products that cant be advertised through the website at good prices* .Look ... i may be been biased as lets face it hes one of my good pals but I'm not that bothered about the overall success of it im just telling you that there is a variety of products available at good competetive prices and certificates are sent to show that ist is sourced from proper labs not chinese


What does that mean?


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Other products in grey area's not anabolics but products that he isn't sure of advertising .. look im just telling people about it why people find the need to question everything people say i'll never know . Its just another source thats out there for peps simple as that nothing more nothing less whether you choose to use it is your own personal preference.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ill subb for this out of interest to see if a site name pops up.

like already said theres quite a few uk based supposedly selling usa peptides ie peps.uk, ukpeps ect.

Just ordered of uk peps actually to try them out and see wha they are like, powder, puk ect


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> Other products in grey area's not anabolics but products that he isn't sure of advertising .. look im just telling people about it why people find the need to question everything people say i'll never know . Its just another source thats out there for peps simple as that nothing more nothing less whether you choose to use it is your own personal preference.


Why you on the defensive? I asked one question.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Im not getting defensive at all but you know exactly what type of products would not be advertised online and if thats the case... i arn't going to say them on here am i basically peptides but ones that are well past the research stage  To be perfectly honest him , me and im sure plenty of others are just fed up of people been ripped off . If i can put the website up i will quite happily do so .. its in its early stages and so is basic but credit/debit card payments will soon be accepted and it has already been added to google adwords .


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

So what's the new site called mate might get my little rats a treat this year


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Its peptidesintheuk.co.uk . Anything not on there give him a quick email through the sales email and he will tell if he has in stock . Hope its of some use to you guys he certainly helped me out and the melanotan i've been on for years now and i always stay a nice coco all year round haha .


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers gonna have a little gander


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Prices are very high, think Ill stick to peptidesuk.co.uk.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Prices are very high, think Ill stick to peptidesuk.co.uk.


This also ^^^ just put a triel order in from them what are they like? do you think they actually US made

reffering to peptides.uk


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> This also ^^^ just put a triel order in from them what are they like? do you think they actually US made


Not on par with SRC imo but still very good, you get what you pay for really. Just ordered some of their TB500, might do a log if anyone is interested? Heard good things about this stuff.

As far as if they are US made, I know they are much better than the Chinese Ive used, so I would assume so. Whos to say all the US peptides sites aren't supplied from china though? That's a debate that has went on for ages.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Prices system hasn't been sorted yet the more you buy it goes down considerably ..


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Its pretty expensive!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> Prices system hasn't been sorted yet the more you buy it goes down considerably ..


So when did you start your website? Doesn't look very professional imo ha.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> Prices system hasn't been sorted yet the more you buy it goes down considerably ..


hahaha just lowered the prices?


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Hes told me that pricing is now sorted in line with competitors and also 5% the total order if 5 bottles or more and £3 off melanotan , igf and hgh frag if 3 or more bottles bought. Shall leave it with you guys  enjoy your peps werever u get them from .


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Hes with me now its literally gone up today so will be following what people say and updating accordingly . Simple as that . He only sat down last night to start it and there will be issues etc but hes getting round to it and yes prices are been updated simply as you just mentioned it and many have emailed showing what compet prices are hes still making a small profit so its all good


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He's gonna have to do something that makes it worth peoples time to order.

It's another peptide company, so what? I'm not being mean in any way at all, just trying to show what he's up against.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Kepp your eyes out on this bit for some promotions hes going to see during the week what he can do to make it the best place to go


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

No mod grf 1-29 ?

Not being funny, but i personally order both ghrp-6 + mod grf 1-29 together as its a popular combo..

If I can't order both from the same place, then I don't bother..

Also saying that these are us peptides doesn't prove anything..it seems a lot of sites are claiming that their peptides are US made these days..

It wouldn't surprise me if all the raw powders come from China anyway..

Not having a dig mate, just my opinion


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Not on par with SRC imo but still very good, you get what you pay for really. Just ordered some of their TB500, might do a log if anyone is interested? Heard good things about this stuff.
> 
> As far as if they are US made, I know they are much better than the Chinese Ive used, so I would assume so. Whos to say all the US peptides sites aren't supplied from china though? That's a debate that has went on for ages.


Yes do a log on the tb500 if you can, im very interested in using this myself

What dosages would you use and for how long?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

You're prices are up there with SRC without the reputation. Good luck!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well this looks proffesional.market driven inflation,no reputation,invisible unknown source,mmmmm must Jab some into my body,just to see if i live ok!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Yes do a log on the tb500 if you can, im very interested in using this myself
> 
> What dosages would you use and for how long?


Ive seen a lot of protocols, some as high as 10mg a week+ From what I understand there is a loading phase then maintenance. But I will just run a low dose of 2mg a week for 6 weeks, then 2mg every other week and see it that is enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

interesting thread , what i find more interesting is why would ppl inject a 'research' compound over something like test or HGH which both have yrs of data/study/use behind them?

*im not banging the use of peptides , just a genuine observation.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Ive seen a lot of protocols, some as high as 10mg a week+ From what I understand there is a loading phase then maintenance. But I will just run a low dose of 2mg a week for 6 weeks, then 2mg every other week and see it that is enough.


I'm not very clued up about tb500 but from the research I have done and from the Information I have seen on the Internet when you hit 12-15mg in total use that's when any niggling injuries/pain start to subside.

Although this obviously will vary on the injury and person to person.

I may do a log aswell on a higher dose and we can compare


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

pugster said:


> interesting thread , what i find more interesting is why would ppl inject a 'research' compound over something like test or HGH which both have yrs of data/study/use behind them?
> 
> *im not banging the use of peptides , just a genuine observation.


Peptides work put cheaper than GH. Also there are a few reputable sources which in the view of many are the best peptides you can buy. So this alone is a huge factor as there is a lot of fake GH around


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> I'm not very clued up about tb500 but from the research I have done and from the Information I have seen on the Internet when you hit 12-15mg in total use that's when any niggling injuries/pain start to subside.
> 
> Although this obviously will vary on the injury and person to person.
> 
> I may do a log aswell on a higher dose and we can compare


Ive read the articles, but find the log's are better for real life use. Read a couple who have only used 2mg a week and still see great difference. Its meant to become slightly worse before getting better Ive heard.


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

I understand what your all saying guys and trust me.... he is taking it all on board . I'm sat with him daily for a few hours helping him , hes designing the site from scratch with the help of a web designer ( more professional) prices are lower or the same as the best uk competitor and he will be doing buy one get one free offers for the first few weeks . I know theres alot of competition but hes doing his best and im doing my best to help him ... everyone gets stick when they start and its expected but watch this space and I will update regulary and tell you when its done properly with the offers that will ensure you can get stocked up ... Simple  And in regards to what products to stock he is ordering in a variety of others to put on .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Marinejacko said:


> I understand what your all saying guys and trust me.... he is taking it all on board . I'm sat with him daily for a few hours helping him , hes designing the site from scratch with the help of a web designer ( more professional) prices are lower or the same as the best uk competitor and he will be doing buy one get one free offers for the first few weeks . I know theres alot of competition but hes doing his best and im doing my best to help him ... everyone gets stick when they start and its expected but watch this space and I will update regulary and tell you when its done properly with the offers that will ensure you can get stocked up ... Simple  And in regards to what products to stock he is ordering in a variety of others to put on .


Put some anabolics up there, that will get you some business. They is a much greater demand.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Panther Industries Unit 16

Flower Power Way

Tottington

UK

TO Fl06

Lol Top address ;-)


----------

